# my first 08 bird(pics)



## coyotekiller3006 (Jan 3, 2006)

here it is! after calling in multiple toms and messing up or missing with my bow, i decided to get the shotty out and had this one come to the decoy but decided to run away right when i was about to pull the trigger so i got up and ran over this little hill right in front of me there he was running away at 50 yards but i know my pattern out to there i aimed about 2 inches over his head and pulled the trigger! FLOP! turkey down! 10 inch beard 1 inch spurs, nice washington bird!


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

You dont look that excited. :beer:


----------



## Turner (Oct 7, 2005)

Nice bird. :beer: 
But where is that other thumb?


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Right on...congrats! :beer:


----------



## hunter121390 (Nov 7, 2006)

nice turkey.


----------

